# Unable to Boot Ubuntu 7.04 Live CD



## doomlord289 (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm trying to check out how Ubuntu works on my new laptop (see profile for specs), but I can't get the Live CD to boot. I put it in, boot from the CD drive, choose Start or Install Ubuntu from the menu, then it starts to load, but eventually I get the following error:


> BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-3ubuntu3) Built-in shell (ash)
> Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands
> 
> /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
> (initramfs) [cursor]


*replace [cursor] with the actual terminal cursor.
I type help and get a list of commands but no matter what I do I can't get Ubuntu to boot.

Is there any way to get Ubuntu to work on this machine? I really need a good OS because Vista is giving me headaches (details upon request).

P.S. I would like to try Ubuntu on this machine before I actually install it so the alternate CD is out of the question.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

From the Live CD when the initial screen of items comes up and you see, e.g. 30sec count down, either do nothing and allow the Live CD to default at the end of 30 sec count down, or press enter key - and wait for the Live CD to fully boot up.

Do not choose anything from the menu - just ignore it.

Allowing the Live CD to boot up by itself will put you into a Gnome graphical interface with menu pull-downs of Applications Places System at the top.

Bring up a terminal window for user ubuntu by selecting Application>Accessories>Terminal. You can become a root user by issuing the command which then gives you a # prompt:
$ sudo -i
#

-- Tom


----------



## doomlord289 (Nov 2, 2005)

well i tried letting the timer go, but just as before, the ubuntu spash screen came up then i got the terminal-like error.

Any more ideas?


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

I used Google with: 
Ubuntu +Live CD boot problem +/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
and was directed to this thread SOLUTION TO /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off.

Give it a shot and if it does not work - keep reading the thread as there are variations on the theme of the problem and other solutions folks have tried that may work for you.

Good luck,

-- Tom


----------



## doomlord289 (Nov 2, 2005)

well ubuntu booted when i used that trick, but X couldn't locate my screen, even though it was displaying stuff (albeit a bit garbled) on it. All I got was an option to view the log, then a detailed log, then it sent me to a CLI. What should I do now?

I'm beginning to think that ubuntu won't work too well on this computer.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

You should post both your problem and your computer specs over at the Ubuntu forum - General Help and search there for a solution. The googled hits as I recall seemed to indicate that certain Dells did have problems, but I didn't read them very thoroughly.

-- Tom


----------



## doomlord289 (Nov 2, 2005)

ok thanks tom.
I guess I'll head over there and post the problem.


----------

